# A Moment Frozen



## Dennis Bloodnok (Jul 10, 2016)

I've just posted into the Welcomes and Introductions section, so I'm now (hopefully) doing what I'm supposed to and introducing my portfolio site. I've settled on the name of "A Moment Frozen" since my strength tends towards the opportunistic capturing of fleeting moments rather than the more considered careful composition of someone who knows in advance the shot they want.

More importantly, I've joined this community to share my work, see others work and give and receive tips and positive criticism. As a result, if you find you have the time to take a look at my site, I'd be very grateful if you see fit to comment - either here or through the web site itself.

Many thanks


----------

